# So according the socionics, I'm an ENTP instead of an ENTJ



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

*₪₪₪ Socionics - The New Psychology ₪₪₪

J/P choice* (*j* - Judgement, *p* - Perception, *x* - Undefined)

Normal mode: conscious: J, unconscious: X

Reversed mode: conscious: J, unconscious: P

Combined mode: conscious: J, unconscious: P

*Scoring factor*Normal modeReversed modeCombined mode0.63 0.69 0.66 The Scoring factor shows how much you are aware of your type and/or the testing procedure. Anything close to and above 0.8 is considered high and could interfere with authenticity of the test outcome.

*Summary*

Normal mode: ExxJ

Reversed mode: ENTx

Combined mode: ENTx

This summarises your type as one of the following (in alphabetical order):

*ENTj* a.k.a. Logical-Intuitive Extratim "The Pioneer",
*ENTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Extratim "The Inventor".

Although the test results show that your type could be either of the above, you think it is:

*ENTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Extratim "The Inventor".

*Extended summary*By preferenceBy functionMBTI® Type DynamicsENTp 

Ne,Ti,Fe,Si If your type is *ENTp* a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Extratim "The Inventor", you are confident and concrete regarding your ability to recognise common tendencies and possibilities, creative and inventive regarding your understanding of how things work, delicate and insecure regarding how excited others are about you, and you wish to have a clear perception and consistency regarding the necessities and sensations of your body.
*
For the tie breaker, I picked the option which says I struggle between my intellectual self and my emotional self instead of I struggle between my physical self and my spiritual self.*
*I don't know what it means to struggle between physical and spiritual self. What is the implications of this?

TBH, my judging function in the MBTI is pretty low - it's actually kinda borderline. Hmmm.
However, reading the ENTJ description descibes me quite well. I might take a look at the ENTP description to see if it describes me better. I'm a little annoyed though, I remember seeing that ENTPs usually find partners quite easily. Why am I struggling!? /cry*


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

i think the p/j ambiguity applies only to introverts.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Andrea said:


> i think the p/j ambiguity applies only to introverts.


I know right?

According to socionics, common mistyping are usually* INFp**, ENFj* *, ENFp* *and **INTp*.

*ENTJ* is not even a part of it. So what's going on?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

RomanticRealist said:


> *I'm a little annoyed though, I remember seeing that ENTPs usually find partners quite easily. Why am I struggling!? /cry*


Please elaborate what do you mean by this.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> Please elaborate what do you mean by this.


I'd rather not.


----------



## CJ99 (Feb 18, 2010)

tbh the very fact you wrote out all those details and figures in a post that size suggests you are J!!!!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

*Socionics =/= MBTI*

Continue from there.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

1.) Socionics and MBTI are quite different. The types may be named similarly, but the cognitive functions certainly are not the same, so you may identify with different types between the respective systems.

2.) All tests suck. Don't trust them. Do your research and go with whatever you're most comfortable with. Period.

3.) "ENTPs usually find partners easily?" Where the hell did you get a crazy idea like THAT? If that's the case, then lock me up and call me an ENTJ, too, because I certainly haven't been able to cash in on it! Shoot. In all seriousness, though, that's a flat-out silly and completely not type-related statement.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

According to socionics you have a certain shape of face because of your type. How much sense does that make? Forget about socionics unless you believe in astrology as well. :laughing:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Peter said:


> According to socionics you have a certain shape of face because of your type. How much sense does that make? Forget about socionics unless you believe in astrology as well. :laughing:


Apparently, I have the "look" of an ISFJ. Um...yeeeaaah. :dry:


----------



## entplay (Feb 6, 2010)

Peter said:


> According to socionics you have a certain shape of face because of your type. How much sense does that make? Forget about socionics unless you believe in astrology as well. :laughing:


I think the intertype relations are pretty accurate. I don't think it's a perfect system, but I believe it's a solid theory on many levels. However, relating personality type to phenotype(physical characteristics) is retarded. That's the part of socionics that's hokey bs.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

ENTJ's and ENTP's are unbelievably different once you get to know them. Don't think about if you're judging or if you're perceiving, just focus on Te>Ni vs. Ne>Ti. There's an enormous difference in that. And also I've tried that test before and I actually like it, but you should try it with a few different approaches - e.g. when I first did it I was ticking way too many boxes, being too generous, but if I take it and only tick the qualities that are 100% descriptive of me at my core, the results are much clearer.


----------

